# The GSP HATE train!



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Needs to stop, its so stupid. If you don't like the guy that's fine but Nick Diaz has no chance what so ever against GSP. 

Miller
Trigg
Sherk
BJ x2
Hughes x2
Koscheck x2
Fitch
Serra
Alves
Hardy
Shields

Okay lets look at this, does Diaz have better BJJ then Shields? No, he doesn't even have better wrestling than him. Does he have better stand up then Alves? No. How about his triathlon cardio, surely its better then Sherks cardio right? Wrong. Does he hit harder then Hardy, no. Is his guard more active then BJ's? No. How about his wrestling? Better then Hughes, Serra, Fitch, Koshcheck? No. His BJJ isn't even better than Millers. How about technical striking, better then BJ? NO!

I could make the same exact list for Condit too. GSP won't EVER lose again at WW, he needs to move up to MW because the same thing happens before EVERY GSP fight. Ill admit I even had a feelings Shields could catch him with a sub, look how that turned out.

Remember the Alves fight? He tore his hamstring in the first or second and still dominated that fight.

Remember these pictures?



















Nick Diaz won't be any different. I am not even a fanboy of GSP either, I am a realist. I may be a Cruz fanboy though


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Nick Diaz will be the most well rounded fighter that GSP has fought since BJ Penn. All the guys you listed have obvious strengths which are their bread and butter, take that away and they aren't as good. Nick can scrap, brawl, or pick you apart, submit you, out work you, out heart you. He's a jack of all trades type of guy.

Still think GSP will win via dry hump, but Diaz has a better chance to win then Shields that's for sure.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Soakked said:


> Nick Diaz will be the most well rounded fighter that GSP has fought since BJ Penn. All the guys you listed have obviously strengths which are their bread and butter, take that away and they aren't as good. Nick can scrap, brawl, or pick you apart, submit you, out work you, out heart you. He's a jack of all trades type of guy.
> 
> Still think GSP will win via dry hump, but Diaz has a better chance to win then Shields that's for sure.


The thing is Diaz has one area where he lacks at, and it's the most important aspect of MMA; wrestling.

He might take a round or two, he'll probably rough GSP's face up a little and talk about how he won the fight but at the end of the day he's gonna lose the Mixed Martial Arts competition, GSP isn't some scrub on the ground this is gonna be a wrestling clinic and while others will likely call it boring, I can't wait to see GSP systematically shut Diaz down and dominate him. It's beautiful to watch imo.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't think diaz will win, but i hope he does. However what boggles my mind is you see those two pictures you posted? It looks like total destruction, however it pisses me off the guy does not finish or take chances.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

All Aboard CHOO!! CHOO!!

Wait a minute, this isnt a hate train, i was deceived .

only joking, i dont really hate GSP i just hate all his delusional fans.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

The only way Nick takes this is a submission from his back. I don't know if he'll get the better of the stand up, but if he does, GSP takes him down immediately, because Nick is not the man, who will knock a fighter out with one blow. 

GSP's top game is the main thing in this fight, his takedown is enough to neutralize Nick's stand up.

Best case scenario is GSP winning the stand up and not having to go to the ground, which is quite possible. This is not a popular opinion, but I really think that Nick's stand up is too wild for GSP's tight boxing.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Soakked said:


> Nick Diaz will be the most well rounded fighter that GSP has fought since BJ Penn. All the guys you listed have obviously strengths which are their bread and butter, take that away and they aren't as good. Nick can scrap, brawl, or pick you apart, submit you, out work you, out heart you. He's a jack of all trades type of guy.
> 
> Still think GSP will win via dry hump, but Diaz has a better chance to win then Shields that's for sure.


Diaz isn't well rounded. He has decent stand up, ok submissions but is weak when it comes to wrestling. 

GSP is going to take Diaz down, beat the crap out of him on the ground and I wouldn't be surprised if he finishes him.

Shields is better then Diaz, that is why when in SF Shields fought at MW while Diaz fought at WW.

This fight is going to go exactly like Rory Macdonald vs Nate Diaz.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Those comparisons are ridiculous. Nick is going to be the most well rounded aggressive fighter GSP has faced in a very long time. He has the best chance of winning due to his willingness to put himself in danger for the reward.

I'm not saying he'll win but he's definitely the most dangerous person GSP has faced in awhile. We might even get to see GSP finish someone since Nick isn't afraid to put himself out there like that.



420atalon said:


> Diaz isn't well rounded. He has decent stand up, ok submissions but is weak when it comes to wrestling.
> 
> GSP is going to take Diaz down, beat the crap out of him on the ground and I wouldn't be surprised if he finishes him.
> 
> ...


Shields has nowhere near the level of aggression that Nick does. Shields also has nowhere and I mean nowhere near the cardio level Nick has. They're completely different fighters. Shields might have more technical ability in the gym but Diaz has more tools to put those abilities to use in a fight.


----------



## paulfromtulsa (Jan 13, 2007)

im aboard the hate train. i will get off when they feed him to anderson


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Soakked said:


> Nick Diaz will be the most well rounded fighter that GSP has fought since BJ Penn. All the guys you listed have obviously strengths which are their bread and butter, take that away and they aren't as good. Nick can scrap, brawl, or pick you apart, submit you, out work you, out heart you. He's a jack of all trades type of guy.
> 
> *Still think GSP will win via dry hump,* but Diaz has a better chance to win then Shields that's for sure.


Why do people keep saying this? His last two fights barely saw the ground... He didn't exactly just lay on top of Hardy. He got the best of Alves in the striking department and he beat up BJ bad enough for his corner to throw in the towel..... :confused03:

Please don't confuse his lack of finishing a fight with laying on a guy or dry humping him. :bye02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

You don't get a face like that by KO'ing somebody quickly, you get it by tormenting somebody for 25 minutes. It's like GSP is a monster, actually he doesn't want to finish the fight, he wants to inflict moar pain and what better way to do it than bitch your opponents around until all the rounds are over. :confused05:


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Diaz isn't well rounded. He has decent stand up, ok submissions but is weak when it comes to wrestling.


Besides kicks and wreslting tell me something else he lacks?

Chin
Heart
Striking
Aggression
BJJ
Cardio
Experience
Recovery

Seems pretty well rounded to me.



amoosenamedhank said:


> Why do people keep saying this? His last two fights barely saw the ground... He didn't exactly just lay on top of Hardy. He got the best of Alves in the striking department and he beat up BJ bad enough for his corner to throw in the towel..... :confused03:
> 
> Please don't confuse his lack of finishing a fight with laying on a guy or dry humping him. :bye02:


Well I can't tell you why "people" are saying it, but I can tell why I said it...mainly that it's GSP greatest strength and Diaz's greatest weakness. Diaz greatest strength arguably is in the stand-up, so why would GSP choose to fight him there? My comment isn't based on GSP's last couple of fights, it's based on his next title defense and what he is likely to do against the contender.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Why do people keep saying this? His last two fights barely saw the ground...


Because Shields had a chance to submit him, so GSP wouldn't go there. He takes down the strikers, and jabs the wrestlers. Its a strategy that works. He'll take down Diaz all night, and i'll be wanting to punch the screen, but what can you do.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> Those comparisons are ridiculous. Nick is going to be the most well rounded aggressive fighter GSP has faced in a very long time. He has the best chance of winning due to his willingness to put himself in danger for the reward.
> 
> I'm not saying he'll win but he's definitely the most dangerous person GSP has faced in awhile. We might even get to see GSP finish someone since Nick isn't afraid to put himself out there like that.
> 
> ...


I still say Diaz's cardio training isn't that applicable in MMA or fighting in general. He trains for triathlons and other long distance situations. As far as fighting goes.. that's sort of just a waste of time. In fighting you need explosive energy and fast recovery...


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Diaz is a fighting fans favourite. If you like watching fights, you love Nick Diaz. He is the definition of a born fighter.

He had his hands by his waist when he was fighting Paul Daley for christs sake. Literally just stood in font of Paul with his hands down, taunting him. He shouldn't be doing things like that against striker's like Daley, but he does. How can you not love Diaz?

GSP for a few years now has been incredibly boring to watch and seems to have a major lack of killer instinct.

People see this playing safe strategy as an indication that GSP has evolved and improved over the years, I actually see it as the opposite. I think Pierre is mentally weak and that his major lack of self confidence and killer instinct is going to cost him some day. What better fighter to expose those particular holes than Nick Diaz himself?


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

GSP will make Diaz look like he's in his first amateur fight. Diaz is not well rounded, he has good bjj but not good enough to sub GSP from his back. Other than that he has good cardio and chin but that won't help him.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I love GSP, him BJ Penn and Dan Henderson have always been my favorite fighters for years, and I think Diaz is going to win. Made two sig bets and bet cash with friends that GSP won't win the fight. I want GSP to win but just have a feeling diaz will make it a hard ugly fight for GSP and will either TKO him with his rapid punches or sub him within 3 rounds.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Soakked said:


> Well I can't tell you why "people" are saying it, but I can tell why I said it...mainly that it's GSP greatest strength and Diaz's greatest weakness. Diaz greatest strength arguably is in the stand-up, so why would GSP choose to fight him there? My comment isn't based on GSP's last couple of fights, it's based on his next title defense and what he is likely to do against the contender.


He might surprise you.... :confused05: Everyone thought he'd try to sit on Alves but he did what he needed to do on his feet. 




box said:


> Because Shields had a chance to submit him, so GSP wouldn't go there. He takes down the strikers, and jabs the wrestlers. Its a strategy that works. He'll take down Diaz all night, and i'll be wanting to punch the screen, but what can you do.


I completely agree.. and that's a very nice attribute to have. My confusion more comes from the individuals who accuse him of lay n pray. He's not the absolute most active guy on the ground.... but in the BJ fight and in the Hardy fight, he definitely working for it.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> I still say Diaz's cardio training isn't that applicable in MMA or fighting in general. He trains for triathlons and other long distance situations. As far as fighting goes.. that's sort of just a waste of time. In fighting you need explosive energy and fast recovery...


What makes you say that? Nick has shown top notch cardio in all of his fights as well as fast recovery. He's been rocked repeatedly and still kept his pace. That, to me, is a sign of amazing cardio.

If Nick doesn't have good cardio, who the hell does?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

GSP will tak Diaz down, i would be shock if he boxes with him.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Soakked said:


> Besides kicks and wreslting tell me something else he lacks?


Wrestling is all it is going to take...

Diaz can't stop a takedown to save his life and he is fighting the best takedown artist in the game...

Diaz has ok but highly overrated BJJ, it will be enough for him to survive at least for a while but not near enough to end the fight or even to be able to use it to get back standing. GSP is far too strong of a wrestler and is too well versed in BJJ. Diaz has only ever submitted horrible fighters and medicore fighters that were gassed or hurt. 

Diaz could be the best well rounded fighter in the world outside of his wrestling but he would still lose this fight because wrestling is what he is going to need. The only way he stands a chance against GSP is if he can goad him into a stand up fight, and even then I think GSP would pick him apart from a distance instead of playing Diaz's games.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hate is a strong word, dissapointed is more appropriate.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> What makes you say that? Nick has shown top notch cardio in all of his fights as well as fast recovery. He's been rocked repeatedly and still kept his pace. That, to me, is a sign of amazing cardio.
> 
> If Nick doesn't have good cardio, who the hell does?


I'm not saying he has bad cardio... I just said he particular method of training is less effective in MMA. Or maybe that there are more efficient things he could be doing with his time. 

The only reason I bring this up is some people seem to think Diaz has a cardio edge on GSP. Sure... maybe if they were trying to run a marathon... but in a fight, not at all.


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Diaz is a fighting fans favourite. If you like watching fights, you love Nick Diaz. He is the definition of a born fighter.
> 
> He had his hands by his waist when he was fighting Paul Daley for christs sake. Literally just stood in font of Paul with his hands down, taunting him. He shouldn't be doing things like that against striker's like Daley, but he does. How can you not love Diaz?
> 
> ...


Lol. So according to you, when GSP got knocked out by Serra that was the best he's fought in years? lol.

He lost to Serra because he did what Diaz did, got overconfident and dropped his gaurd. Diaz has already lost more fights in his career than GSP will ever lose because of that, and that's fighting second rate fighters.

GSP will do what he always does, make his opponents look helpless and ineffective, even when they are some of the best in the world. He did it to Penn, Hughes, Alves, Kos, he will do it to Diaz. 

This will be a boring fight, but not because of lay n pray, it will be boring because Diaz is worse by an order of magnitude than half a dozen fighters GSP has already beaten. Beating guys like Lawlor and Daley doesn't make you an elite fighter, beating guys like Hughes, Penn and Fitch makes you an elite fighter.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Intermission said:


> Needs to stop, its so stupid. If you don't like the guy that's fine but Nick Diaz has no chance what so ever against GSP.
> 
> Miller
> Trigg
> ...


Sorry bud, but MMA doesnt work that way. Does Serra have better stand-up than Alves? No. But what happened? :confused02:

I think Diaz has every chance to out-point GSP, though if i were to place a bet on this fight, i'd have to go GSP. Cant see GSP putting Diaz away though, so prolly another squeaky-clean decision for earthworm jim.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Didn't bother reading all the posts. Prolly doctor stoppage by the 4th. Nick Diaz is going to be in a world of hurt. Funny thing is GSP's gnp isn't like JBJ or any other heavy hitter. It's the accumulation of shots like a charlie horse over and over except on your face...lolz! It won't really knock you out, but it will annoy you and hurt you over time. 

GSP by absolute pure domination...even more so than his previous fights. 

Right after Diaz will fight Sanchez in an epic fight. I would actually love to see Diaz vs Thiago Alves...lolz then BJ Penn.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

I said it before when this fight first was announced, and I'll keep saying until the 5/5 grind-fest is over. 

It feels really weird rooting for Nick Diaz.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I think this is another fight where we are going to see GSP take the fight standing and to the ground. He's gonna mix it up with Diaz to see if he can find a workable range. If he's not comfortable with that he'll likely work some GnP. 

I would love to see Georges work with a submission specialist to incorporate a few simple submissions that he absolutely masters. Obviously he's good at submissions as he does have submission victories but he isn't always confident to give up position to attempt that sub. He had that armbar on Hardy but didn't have it set right, otherwise that fight was over via broken arm or tap. He had multiple Kimura attempts in the first fight with Kos and against Hardy as well. I think if he mastered those and maybe an arm triangle he would take his game to another level. Not only can he stack a guy and lay some GnP but he would be able to sink in some solid subs.

Of course this is me not on the hate train at all. Just venting a few things I'd love to see from GSP as there is far too much hate for a guy that dominates all of his fights and seems like a decent guy.​


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I think most of us have made peace with with the likelihood of gsp hugging diaz for half an hour to get the win. But... can we hate gsp anyways? :dunno:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

GSP has a great future in front of him - where was Silva when he was at GSP's current age? He had just been submitted by Ryo Chonan - and he turned out to be the GOAT 

GSP still has plenty of time left to amaze us and put on performances that wovs is, it'll come - no worries


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Wrestling is all it is going to take...
> 
> Diaz can't stop a takedown to save his life and he is fighting the best takedown artist in the game...
> 
> ...


That's why I said GSP will most likely win. You quoted me, but that was a response to the saying that Nick isn't a well rounded fighter, which he is. But his one obvious weakness just so happens to be GSP strongest point (who is quite well rounded himself). BUT IF (big words) GSP decides to stand and bang Nick will open him up.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Soakked said:


> That's why I said GSP will most likely win. You quoted me, but that was a response to the saying that Nick isn't a well rounded fighter, which he is. But his one obvious weakness just so happens to be GSP strongest point (who is quite well rounded himself). BUT IF (big words) GSP decides to stand and bang Nick will open him up.


GSP never stands and bangs. If GSP decides to strike with Diaz he will pick him apart from distance. GSP isn't as stupid as most of Diaz's other opponents and won't play into Diaz's games.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

420atalon said:


> GSP never stands and bangs. If GSP decides to strike with Diaz he will pick him apart from distance. GSP isn't as stupid as most of Diaz's other opponents and won't play into Diaz's games.


Did you even watch GSP - Koscheck?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Finnsidious said:


> Lol. So according to you, when GSP got knocked out by Serra that was the best he's fought in years? lol.
> 
> He lost to Serra because he did what Diaz did, got overconfident and dropped his gaurd. Diaz has already lost more fights in his career than GSP will ever lose because of that, and that's fighting second rate fighters.
> 
> ...



I'm aware that I sound crazy, but I believe it. GSP just got sloppy in the stand up and got clipped. He had to just tighten up some of his striking defense, not completely neglect his killer instinct and fight in the most cautious manner ever.

People see these as positives to GSP's skill set, I genuinely don't, I think they are negatives. He's had to see sports psychologists before to help him improve his mental game. I've thought for a while now, that his biggest weakness, his own mind. The whole greasing scandal. GSP clearly felt like he had to add some sort of other advantage going into that second BJ fight because he wasn't super confident he could beat him. That to me, is a weakness in GSP's mental game.

He's that cautious and under confident that he bought into the Dan mr knockout power Hardy striking hype and didn't try to stand with Dan for any more than 30 seconds a round...

Killer instinct and finishing fights IMO, is quite a huge part of assessing a fighters ability. For a p4p top fighter, he has a ridiculous lack of that killer instinct and a lack of self confidence and I think if there's one man to poke holes at those specific flaws, it's Nick Stockton Mother Fucker Diaz. He has fight running through his veins.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

- GSP would fair a lot better than you think on the feet if he were to stand.

- Diaz doesn't have heavy hands in the first place so its no real threat.

- If it is a threat, it goes to the ground.

- A 2011 GSP is too strong, too athletic, too well versed himself in jiu jitsu to be submitted within a 5 minute time frame. When you factor in GnP, it makes it even more difficult. 

- Cardio is irrelevant considering its a 5 round fight and it doesn't matter who has the better cardio when neither fighter will gas within 25 minutes.


----------



## halifaxdonair (Aug 27, 2011)

the hate train can't be too bad if no one has bothered to post the picture of GSP after the Shields fight. 

I cheer against GSP because I'm Canadian, and he has a different philosophy than me.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

halifaxdonair said:


> the hate train can't be too bad if no one has bothered to post the picture of GSP after the Shields fight.
> 
> I cheer against GSP because I'm Canadian, and he has a different philosophy than me.





















Cuts and bruises courtesy of Jake Shields.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

And a 50-45 courtesy of GSP.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

MMAnWEED said:


> - Diaz doesn't have heavy hands in the first place so its no real threat.
> 
> - If it is a threat, it goes to the ground.


Ask the numerous people who were KO'd TKO'd by his weak hands if they were a threat. Gsp won't bang with Diaz, he's got to much of a gameplan. Just like you said, it goes to the ground the instant GSP feels a threat. My hope is, that Diaz gives GSP a reason to feel nervous in gaurd. It's going to be a much better fight if GSP feels threatened both standing and on the ground. I wouldn't even mind if he won, if it's a back and forth scramble.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Intermission said:


> And a 50-45 courtesy of GSP.












Nope.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

box said:


> Ask the numerous people who were KO'd TKO'd by his weak hands if they were a threat. Gsp won't bang with Diaz, he's got to much of a gameplan. Just like you said, it goes to the ground the instant GSP feels a threat. My hope is, that Diaz gives GSP a reason to feel nervous in gaurd. It's going to be a much better fight if GSP feels threatened both standing and on the ground. I wouldn't even mind if he won, if it's a back and forth scramble.


What I mean is he doesn't have the power for GSP to worry about standing up with him for awhile. Like you mentioned, if he does exchange with Diaz in the pocket, thats where Diaz is able to wear fighters down, hurt them, and finish them but GSP is very mobile and he'll be in and out playing it smart.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Um actually yup, can you read?


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Gsp Is Boring. Everything he does is caculated, I'm sorry, but Yawn.

With that bieng said, Diaz fights great off his back, and his stand up is far surperior to GSP'S.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

TheNinja said:


> Gsp Is Boring. Everything he does is caculated, I'm sorry, but Yawn.
> 
> With that bieng said, Diaz fights great off his back, and his *stand up is far surperior to GSP'S.*


Haha, what? How do you suppose that's true?


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I absolutely love how the majority of the arguements against GSP are "boring" "yawn" "doesn't take risks" "doesn't finish fights". Diaz is the most overrated fighter in the sport right now and he will get demolished by Georges St. Pierre.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

TheNinja said:


> Gsp Is Boring. Everything he does is caculated, I'm sorry, but Yawn.
> 
> With that bieng said, Diaz fights great off his back, and his *boxing *is surperior to GSP'S.


Fixed. 

GSP's mobility and overall stand up is arguably better. He'll probably stand up with him for a bit before putting him on his back. Diaz is great off his back but you also have to remember that GSP is a black belt as well in BJJ, he's far stronger, far more athletic, and his GnP will completely disrupt Nick's flow. I don't see Diaz getting a submission.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Intermission said:


> Did you even watch GSP - Koscheck?


What is this supposed to mean? GSP picked Koscheck apart with jabs. He didn't stand there and trade punches...


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

420atalon said:


> What is this supposed to mean? GSP picked Koscheck apart with jabs. He didn't stand there and trade punches...


And Koscheck's eye looked like a mutated vagina as a result.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Listen, Daiz has more power than GSP. He just likes to pepper jab his opponents. Plus, I'd put his boxing on the same level as GSP. We all remember what happened the last time GSP tried to stand with a skilled knock out artest...ZZZzzzZZZzzz...

GSPs obvious game plan is to take the fight to the ground and he'd be stupid not to. IMO, Daiz's guard isn't good enough to submit GSP. Like I said before, unless you're Demian Maia, or Paulo Philo, you're not submitting GSP from the ground.

GSP by 5 rd L&P.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Intermission said:


> Haha, what? How do you suppose that's true?


You let me know when GSP has the Balls to stand with some of the games Best strikers and Knock them out. Like Paul Daley and Robbie Lawler, Kj Noons and list goes on...GSP stood with Jake Shields and got Lit up. Stood with Matt Serra and Got Knocked out. Stood One round With BJ Penn and Almost lost his Face.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i dont care about this right now we are not even in spring yet, all i say is after gsp is uncomfortable with diaz beating him up on the feet hes gonna go for the takedown, and hes gonna get it, but when he does do that he's gonna get kimura gripped and swept and be on the bottom or stood back up like every one of diaz' opponents


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Nick Diaz's rise is largely due to his fighting in a second tier national organization; the SF WW division is not exactly loaded.

Look for GSP to have his way with Nick Diaz.


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

I don't get all the hate for GSP either. He fights save. Sure he does, because he's got ALL THE TOOLS necessary to do so. He's such a well-rounded fighter that he can fight everywhere the fight goes, but why should he strike against strikers (which he also did) or wrestle guys like Koscheck, when he can just jab his face in all day long.
People keep talking about how he got ko'd by Serra. Well guess what, that was 2007. Diaz got KO'd by K.J. f**ing Noons around that time.
Diaz did strike with Daley and it almost cost him. The only reason he survived was his chin, and I respect him for it. But Diaz also isn't the brightest star on the planet. GSP is very calculated, seems like an intelligent guy and doesn't take unneccessary risks. He's still years ahead of Diaz and he's been fighting superior competition during the last years.
IMO Kos, Fitch and even Condit would all beat Diaz.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Fard said:


> I don't get all the hate for GSP either. He fights save. Sure he does, because he's got ALL THE TOOLS necessary to do so. He's such a well-rounded fighter that he can fight everywhere the fight goes, but why should he strike against strikers (which he also did) or wrestle guys like Koscheck, when he can just jab his face in all day long.
> People keep talking about how he got ko'd by Serra. Well guess what, that was 2007. Diaz got KO'd by K.J. f**ing Noons around that time.
> Diaz did strike with Daley and it almost cost him. The only reason he survived was his chin, and I respect him for it. But Diaz also isn't the brightest star on the planet. GSP is very calculated, seems like an intelligent guy and doesn't take unneccessary risks. He's still years ahead of Diaz and he's been fighting superior competition during the last years.
> IMO Kos, Fitch and even Condit would all beat Diaz.


im sorry but noons never KO'd diaz so you should revise that one


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im sorry but noons never KO'd diaz so you should revise that one


checks wiki. (TKO CUTS)
apologizes. 



Ok I've got to admit, I only saw their second fight and knew their first fight was stopped in favour of Noons.
Was it a close fight?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Fard said:


> checks wiki. (TKO CUTS)
> apologizes.
> 
> 
> ...


well it only went 1 round and then everyone got pissed when the doctor stopped it for cuts, but i gave noons the round but not by a lot, diaz i think would have won and defiantly wouldn't have gotten stopped, and i think he's old stint in the ufc was marred by horrible decisions, just watched joe riggs vs diaz, diaz easily won that and they gave it to riggs who got dropped too, and i think he beat parisyian and i thought he beat sherk too. the only legit loss in the ufc was his loss to sanchez which was also a close fight, which is why he complains about those old decisions in the ufc


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

GSP is amazing at everything. His stand up is crisp and technical, and adds in a bit of flash with some of his kicks. His jits is very solid, good offence and brilliant defence. His wrestling is second to none in MMA.

The best thing he does however is putting it all together. No other fighter transitions from stand up to a take down and moulds BJJ with offensive wrestling together like GSP. He is fluid, and near perfect technique with everything.

That, as much as it makes him one of the p4p greats and near unstoppable, also holds him back. He is very robotic, fighting pure technique and seems to completely ignore instinct (this is my opinion on watching him fight). If he followed his instincts in fights I have no doubt he'd of finished Kos and Shields. He just doesn't though, he keeps it all tight and perfect and little room for risk.

I'm not critisising him here, it's just how I view him. I think he'll absolutely demolish Diaz inside 4 rounds, probably ending with stoppage due to cuts. GSP makes everyone's face not named BJ Penn look like he's attacked them with scissors, and Diaz cuts easily.

I honestly think this will be the best showing from GSP in years, he'll do it all. Beat Diaz up on the feet, take him down, bloody him and beat him into the canvas until the doctors step in.


----------



## Fard (Nov 5, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> well it only went 1 round and then everyone got pissed when the doctor stopped it for cuts, but i gave noons the round but not by a lot, diaz i think would have won and defiantly wouldn't have gotten stopped, and i think he's old stint in the ufc was marred by horrible decisions, just watched joe riggs vs diaz, diaz easily won that and they gave it to riggs who got dropped too, and i think he beat parisyian and i thought he beat sherk too. the only legit loss in the ufc was his loss to sanchez which was also a close fight, which is why he complains about those old decisions in the ufc


I need to rewatch some of the Diaz fights then. Still, I highly doubt Diaz is strong enough to submit GSP off his back. The way I see the fight going is Diaz taunting GSP like he usually does, then getting in his face. He will keep the pressure high and GSP will take him down. From that point on, I just don't see Diaz submitting GSP. GSP's sub defense is excellent at this point and he's strong.



KryOnicle said:


> GSP is amazing at everything. His stand up is crisp and technical, and adds in a bit of flash with some of his kicks. His jits is very solid, good offence and brilliant defence. His wrestling is second to none in MMA.
> 
> The best thing he does however is putting it all together. No other fighter transitions from stand up to a take down and moulds BJJ with offensive wrestling together like GSP. He is fluid, and near perfect technique with everything.
> 
> ...


agree.

I'd rep you, but it says I need to spread first. I tried to rep OWNS but I need to spread first. I'm sure it's in the sticky, but can someone quickly remind me how many times before I can rep the same person again?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Fard said:


> I need to rewatch some of the Diaz fights then. Still, I highly doubt Diaz is strong enough to submit GSP off his back. The way I see the fight going is Diaz taunting GSP like he usually does, then getting in his face. He will keep the pressure high and GSP will take him down. From that point on, I just don't see Diaz submitting GSP. GSP's sub defense is excellent at this point and he's strong.


you know who else has great sub defense and the best sub defense in the whole UFC? sean sherk, and sean was petrified going to the ground with diaz in their fight and was getting swept and nearly subbed multiple times so he couldnt lay and pray and he lost the striking battle too. i dont think matt hughes had better jitz than diaz in 05 i think it was when he subbed gsp so its not impossible. i could see an armbar from the bottom, a kimura from the bottom or a sweep and sub from the top from diaz, i could also see a diaz KO if theres enough time standing


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you know who else has great sub defense and the best sub defense in the whole UFC? sean sherk, and sean was petrified going to the ground with diaz in their fight and was getting swept and nearly subbed multiple times so he couldnt lay and pray and he lost the striking battle too. i dont think matt hughes had better jitz than diaz in 05 i think it was when he subbed gsp so its not impossible. i could see an armbar from the bottom, a kimura from the bottom or a sweep and sub from the top from diaz, i could also see a diaz KO if theres enough time standing


Sherk the best defence in the UFC? He may of never been subbed before but I think that's a pretty bold statement.

GSP went into the Hughes fight in absolute awe of Matt, he was facing his idol and was near frozen with nerves. GSP also came back to KO and sub him in their subsequent meetings. 

One thing is 100%, GSP's sub defence and overall game is light yars beyond GSP in 2005. 

I'll happily member bet/sig bet on this fight if you don't already have a bet going. GSP walks all over Diaz in every aspect of MMA.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> Sherk the best defence in the UFC? He may of never been subbed before but I think that's a pretty bold statement.
> 
> GSP went into the Hughes fight in absolute awe of Matt, he was facing his idol and was near frozen with nerves. GSP also came back to KO and sub him in their subsequent meetings.
> 
> ...


your on, ill show ye


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> You don't get a face like that by KO'ing somebody quickly, you get it by tormenting somebody for 25 minutes. It's like GSP is a monster, actually he doesn't want to finish the fight, he wants to inflict moar pain and what better way to do it than bitch your opponents around until all the rounds are over. :confused05:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

limba said:


>


which fight is that from gsp 1 or 2? Anyone got a pic how kos's face looked after the first fight?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> which fight is that from gsp 1 or 2?


Huh?! :confused02:

That's the "bastard-monster-child" from AKA that GSP created:










+


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

limba said:


> Huh?! :confused02:
> 
> That's the "bastard-monster-child" from AKA that GSP created:
> 
> ...


damn i'm a dubmass took me a good second look to realize that, taught it was kocheck.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> damn i'm a dubmass took me a good second look to realize that, taught it was kocheck.


I'll take that as a compliment, since i'm the one who photoshopped that pic. 

The fact that both are AKA fighters and they bouth fought GSP...and both looked like mutants after the fight - i found that funny and worth a photoshop exercise.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> I'll take that as a compliment, since i'm the one who photoshopped that pic.
> 
> The fact that both are AKA fighters and they bouth fought GSP...and both looked like mutants after the fight - i found that funny and worth a photoshop exercise.


do you think when the cops came around to their houses and they ask how'd you get that shiner they both say i walked into a door knob?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> do you think when the cops came around to their houses and they ask how'd you get that shiner they both say i walked into a door knob?


"I slipped in the shower, fell and hit my face on the toilet, officer..." :laugh:


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

limba said:


> I'll take that as a compliment, since i'm the one who photoshopped that pic.
> 
> The fact that both are AKA fighters and they bouth fought GSP...and both looked like mutants after the fight - i found that funny and worth a photoshop exercise.


word, i'm working on a masterpiece right now, but its hard. It it comes out right it will be your ideal Jon Bones.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> "I slipped in the shower, fell and hit my face on the sink, officer..." :laugh:


haha and gsp in the house with a jab lined up while there at the door just in case they say the wrong thing


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> word, i'm working on a masterpiece right now, but its hard. It it comes out right it will be your ideal Jon Bones.




Looking forward to it.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

... is what I think.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> ... is what I think.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> ... is what I think.













__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> View attachment 3927


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

The second Serra fight is a better indication of what GSP is capable of when properly focused and motivated. Those knees were brutal.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


>


i raise you


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i raise you


I get it...he lost to Serra. That was 3 years ago though...

But...since then...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> I get it...he lost to Serra. That was 3 years ago though...
> 
> But...since then...


i forgot aboot this gem









and this one


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i forgot aboot this gem




















































> and this one









LOL...do you give up?!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Give up OWNS.

Trying to play picture wars against a guy with a 22-2 record and 6 title defences is always going to leave you without much material to work with, nowumsayin?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


>


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't really care for gsp, i'm just tired of people claiming he is the best when there is a dude who i will not name that clowns people and knows people out with jabs.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> I don't really care for gsp, i'm just tired of people claiming he is the best when there is a dude who i will not name that clowns people and knows people out with jabs.


People? Who exactly? Ive barely seen anybody claim GSP is the best fighter. For every poster who claims this, there are 20 others who dont.

I could say, that I'm tired of people hating on GSP, just because hes the #2 best fighter, and because hes not a jedi... which is plain ridiculous. Give the dude his props. Yes, hes not Silva. We get that. But hes the best WW on the planet right now.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


>









































































































​


This is fun! :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> ​
> 
> 
> This is fun! :thumb02:


im prepared to go 5 rounds limba









































































im winning this 20-18 so far


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Why do people keep saying this? His last two fights barely saw the ground... He didn't exactly just lay on top of Hardy. He got the best of Alves in the striking department and he beat up BJ bad enough for his corner to throw in the towel..... :confused03:
> 
> Please don't confuse his lack of finishing a fight with laying on a guy or dry humping him. :bye02:


yup he made BJ quit, worth at least 5 stoppages

people prefer AS because he shows better (striker)


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> im prepared to go 5 rounds limba
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO

How the hell are you winning this 20-18.

You lost the GSP-Serra part.

You lost the GSP-Hughes part also.

And linking 6 images of Diaz vs Daley is a big LOL. 

I love this pic though...








Just found it and can't get enough of it

It was fun..but i have other stuff to do.








​
Thanks for being a good sport.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> LMAO
> 
> How the hell are you winning this 20-18.
> 
> ...


haha you quit 

































since you forfeited that round im up 30-27 and you need a finish in these last 2 rounds


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> haha you quit
> 
> 
> 
> since you forfeited that round im up 30-27 and you need a finish in these last 2 rounds


Yup...i quit. You win.

I'm too old and can't go for 5 rds.

_PS: i'll LOL after GSP wrestle-f*cks Diaz in october_


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


> Yup...i quit. You win.
> 
> I'm too old and can't go for 5 rds.
> 
> _PS: i'll LOL after GSP wrestle-f*cks Diaz in october_


thank you gracious in defeat like nick diaz, twas a shame i had some more ammo though, i wont comment on the fight during the build up only after its finished:thumbsup:


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Budhisten said:


> GSP has a great future in front of him - where was Silva when he was at GSP's current age? He had just been submitted by Ryo Chonan - and he turned out to be the GOAT
> 
> GSP still has plenty of time left to amaze us and put on performances that wovs is, it'll come - no worries


man, I actually never realized that

I see GSP losing to Silva in their superfight, regather himself, come back as the GOAT

he's very young, still gonna learn TONS of stuff, he has at least 5 years left in his career/prime.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

It's amazing to think potentially GSP could finish with a 40+ win to 2 loss record. And that isn't too far fetched, especially if he stays at WW.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> It's amazing to think potentially GSP could finish with a 40+ win to 2 loss record. And that isn't too far fetched, especially if he stays at WW.


well sure thats possible. just as possible that stefan struve goes unfeated the rest of his career


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> well sure thats possible. just as possible that stefan struve goes unfeated the rest of his career


A guy who dominates his opponents, holds the belt, is in nearly everyone's top 3 P4P lists and hasn't got an unavenged loss on his record vs some lanky guy that lets people KO him by sticking his chin out for them.

Right okay :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> A guy who dominates his opponents, holds the belt, is in nearly everyone's top 3 P4P lists and hasn't got an unavenged loss on his record vs some lanky guy that lets people KO him by sticking his chin out for them.
> 
> Right okay :thumb02:


twas my exact point condit and diaz are the 2 wolves fighting over who gets to defeat gsp first:thumb02: and fitch is the complaining turtle who cant get off his back because gsp flipped him over.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm pretty sure GSP is going up to MW, you noticed how BIG he was in his last 2 fights?

Silva GSP is coming into place (slowly but surely), probably the retirement fight for silva and the beginning of GSP's history as one of the two greats of all time.

win or lose, if he loses to silva, he'll come back stronger, climb up to MW champ (I see sonnen giving him a hard time tho) and stay there until he retires

if he wins, he'll just have that shortcut of not having to climb back up.


Sonnen did say something rather interesting in one of his latest interviews. 25 minutes of fighting is too long and if you want to stand a chance, you pretty much have to fight conservative, specially when you face top competition.

this explains why GSP doesn't go all out anymore as he used to do in his pre title fights, he fights smart, and I agree, it's not the most spectacular way to fight, but numbers talk for themselves.

I can't understand how people could disregard wins against Hughes, Penn, Kos or Shields, these aren't nobodies, they are "top of the food chain" material and he broke them very badly

actually his most impressive wins are against his best opponents (minus shields, that one was a pain to watch, looked like GSP didn't finish his training, specially in boxing, and I trust this will be fixed for the Diaz fight)


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Watched UFC 1 the other day again, just realized that without a time limit, GSP would be the most dangerous fighter out there. Sure guy's like Anderson are as dominant as you could be but imagine a guy like GSP on top of you punching you for 30 minutes until you literally are unable to continue. We've seen it happen against Penn and almost happened with Kos as well.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

GSP is going to kill Diaz. It will actually be his first finish in a long time. I Guarantee it!!

Cant wait to get my points for my NPFFL.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> GSP is going to kill Diaz. It will actually be his first finish in a long time. I Guarantee it!!
> 
> Cant wait to get my points for my NPFFL.


Your correct. Every time GSP fights there are haters on the bandwagon of whoever he fights. Then GSP wins and the aforementioned people make 29572849 threads about how boring he is for about a week. Then the following week they brainstorm who GSP will fight after that. Then they come up with these fake traits like "killer instinct" (not saying it's not real, but they give it to fighters who don't have it and say they do)

If GSP fights Condit... It will be "Omg GSP is done, he's never fought a guy with ________ (enter trait here)"


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Shields, Koscheck, Hardy, Alves, Penn, and Fitch > Daley, Cyborg, Noons, Zaramoskis, Smith, and Shamrock. 

Get real, GSP's decision wins over top talent is a lot more meaningful than Diaz' finishes of sup bar unranked competition. Daley is the only ranked guy Diaz has fought and Daley's as one dimensional as it gets.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm sorry but I have to subscribe to this thread. I'm not saying GSP will lose, but to say Nick has no chance at all will be something I'm going to hold you to.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Breadfan said:


> I'm sorry but I have to subscribe to this thread. I'm not saying GSP will lose, but to say Nick has no chance at all will be something I'm going to hold you to.


Sorry I'll make myself clear. I'm not sayinghe had NO chance, I'm saying he has no MORE of a chance then everyone else GSP fought already.

But sure, hold it to me... I'm confident anyways.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Intermission said:


> Sorry I'll make myself clear. I'm not sayinghe had NO chance, I'm saying he has no MORE of a chance then everyone else GSP fought already.
> 
> But sure, hold it to me... I'm confident anyways.


I agree, I actually think that Shields, Kos, Penn and Alves were more of a threat. But like you said haters will always say "OMG GSP is gonna lose because he has never fought a guy with _insert skill_".
Haters need to let it go and realize that he has fought ALL kinds of opponents and he has beaten them all.
I can hear the excuses now "oh Nick Diaz didn't fight like he used to" "he was nervous about being back in the octagon" "GSP didn't win the fight, just the MMA-fight" etc etc. GSP is the most well rounded guy in MMA period & will only lose by either fluke or when a better fighter comes along from the new generation, not Nick Diaz.
Ofcourse Diaz has a chance, it's MMA but it's IMO a smaller chance then previous opponents.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

I very productive TROLL thread... Thanks for wasting 10 of my minutes


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Hexabob69 said:


> I very productive TROLL thread... Thanks for wasting 10 of my minutes


What is trollish about it? I used FACTS. Trolling is if I were to make a Diaz thread saying the cans he beats like Zaromskis and Cyborg are better then the competition GSP has dominated.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I am not saying you are trolling, just the only way you could have gotten this thread to blow up even more was to make it about JBJ :laugh:

Diaz will get wrecked and afterwards will still talk smack. Hell to make it fair it should be both Diaz brothers vs GSP.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I HATE fanboys.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I HATE fanboys.


and I HATE haters...


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Hexabob69 said:


> I very productive TROLL thread... Thanks for wasting 10 of my minutes


So if it was a troll thread, why did you continue to read for 10 minutes... then add to said troll thread by posting in it? Brilliant!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> and I HATE haters...


I don't hate any one. Hate and fanboyism implies that people are blindly biased by their love or hate for some thing and won't reason with any thing else.

If I hated GSP I wouldn't acknowledge the outstanding talent he is and wouldn't have picked him to win his past 5 fights.

He is boring though and I don't enjoy watching him fight.

GSP fanboys can't accept any kind of criticism against him because in their eyes, he is flawless, in every single way.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I don't hate any one. Hate and fanboyism implies that people are blindly biased by their love or hate for some thing and won't reason with any thing else.
> 
> If I hated GSP I wouldn't acknowledge the outstanding talent he is and wouldn't have picked him to win his past 5 fights.
> 
> ...


If you were to replace GSP with Silva in that post, it is the story of my life. (minus the boring part. I don't think GSP is boring).

I actually like watching Silva too, but because I don't think he's invincible people label me a hater. Too funny.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> If you were to replace GSP with Silva in that post, it is the story of my life. (minus the boring part. I don't think GSP is boring).
> 
> I actually like watching Silva too, but because I don't think he's invincible people label me a hater. Too funny.


I meant fanboys in general from that post, not just GSP. I hate fanboys of any thing. Xbox fanboys, ps3 fanboys, UFC fanboys, GSP fanboys, Anderson fanboys, what ever. Just a complete inability to discuss things logically.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I meant fanboys in general from that post, not just GSP. I hate fanboys of any thing. Xbox fanboys, ps3 fanboys, UFC fanboys, GSP fanboys, Anderson fanboys, what ever. Just a complete inability to discuss things logically.


I.E you when it comes to anyone from the UK.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Intermission said:


> I.E you when it comes to anyone from the UK.


What's your problem? I couldn't care less about the majority of fighters from the UK. The only fighter I really go out of my way to root for is Terry Etim.



> Originally posted by *Mckeever*
> Hold on just a second.....Since when the **** did Ross Pearson have this solid wrestling game?! I keep seeing posts saying Ross is going to use his "wrestling" to beat Barboza.
> 
> Because he's training with Alliance, all of sudden he's going to have some outstanding wrestling?
> ...


Some UK fan boy I,am...... Carry on showing your true colours.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Were you not the one stating that Bisping would have a chance against A.Silva?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Were you not the one stating that Bisping would have a chance against A.Silva?


Erm, absolutely NOT.

I expect a full, written apology by post. :thumb02:


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Erm, absolutely NOT.
> 
> I expect a full, written apology by post. :thumb02:


Nah, but I thought it was you, so I apologize. Maybe it was KS.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> So if it was a troll thread, why did you continue to read for 10 minutes... then add to said troll thread by posting in it? Brilliant!


It took me 10 minutes to decide to open it up or not... Troll thread by title and gist... I do not doubt what was written just the spirit which it was written. I enjoy some of the back and forth banter on here.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Nah, but I thought it was you, so I apologize. Maybe it was KS.


I was only joking. Most probably KS, I think he believes Bisping will beat Anderson or some thing....


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Hexabob69 said:


> It took me 10 minutes to decide to open it up or not... Troll thread by title and gist... I do not doubt what was written just the spirit which it was written. I enjoy some of the back and forth banter on here.


If it took you 10 minutes to open the thread then its not my fault is it?


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I don't hate any one. Hate and fanboyism implies that people are blindly biased by their love or hate for some thing and won't reason with any thing else.
> 
> If I hated GSP I wouldn't acknowledge the outstanding talent he is and wouldn't have picked him to win his past 5 fights.
> 
> ...


I wasn't point my post anymore at you anymore than yours was at me... I just quoted you because of the relevance. Like you eluded to, fanboism and haters apply the same general lack of thought process to their stance and it annoys me.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)




----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

limba said:


>


they ruined something beautiful sigh


----------

